# Retes stack



## herper9 (Sep 17, 2009)

How do you build a retes stack? I've seen pictures, heard vague descriptions, etc. But how is one actually built? Also would it be beneficial to tegus? I've got a 6x3x2 enclosure. How high would I have to build one? Or should I just use a nice rock? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaa (Sep 17, 2009)

it's actually not called a rettes stack anymore since he got upset about people useing his name. all it is, is a stack of wood with room between the layers for the animal to regulate temps. ou could make a stack out of 2x2 sheets of plywoodand just put some spacers on the edges and leave atleast one edge open so the tegu can get in. some also put a hole in the layers for easier access. i think it would work. just make sure the top of the stack isn't too hot. i think tegus bask at 110. that is just my thinking. but another member may be able to answer better.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 17, 2009)

I first heard of the Retes Stack on the ProExotics website when I we bought a couple of Ackies. We later learned they should be bought as hatchlings and grow up together so they won't fight. Ours did. I talked to Robin (at ProExotics) by email a few times to get info on the Retes Stack since all the online info was very vague. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#23" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#23</a><!-- m --> He said that each level needs to be made of the thinnest material possible (he suggested 1/8 to 1/4") so it doesn't act as a thermal mass. The idea is the lizard can lay on any level he wants to vary the basking temp. By varying how much of his body is exposed in the hole, he can also vary the basking temp. The one I built was 12" square with a 3" diameter hole, and 2x2 spacers. 

We recently were given a 31" Savannah Monitor to foster for 6 to 12 months. Since the enclosure I was given isn't totally suitable for a Monitor (no way to add a foot of dirt for burrowing) I at least built him a larger Retes Stack using 18" square 1/4" plywood with a 6" hole and 2x4's for spacers. Here's a pic.







It's possibly a little small for him but it's a big as I could fit in there and still leave him root to walk around.

To make a long story longer, I think a Retes Stack for a full size Tegu would have to be at least 24" square with 9" to 12" hole and 2x6's for spacers, probably bigger. That's not really practical. I'd stick with a big basking rock or large cement pavers from Home Depot. I have a 16" x 8" x 2" one that I will be using soon.


----------



## herper9 (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you somehow get the paver closer to the heat source or does the paver pick up the heat? Also I will be using heat panels to heat the enclosure, does that make a difference with basking?


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 22, 2009)

With a Retes stack there is no heat absorbing mass, it just allows the reptile to bask at different heights under the light. A radiant heat panel would cover a larger area, a flood light would be better if you're going to use a stack.

'If you're not going to use a stack, the panel would provide a large basking area. I'm not familiar with what basking temps you could get with them. You'd be best to call Pro-Products and ask them about what size and distance they would recommend for this application.


----------



## herper9 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've currently been using the panels for my burms. I have their thermostat set on a setting so that the ambient temp is around 85 and the spot right under (using a temp gun, best investment ever) I've seen around 95. Obviously that is on the ground, on aspen bark, so if I put a stone in there it should absorb some heat. I could also just build a box so that the gu could get up on it and get closer. Would that work?


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 22, 2009)

You probably have to make a very low ceiling or a high basking spot. It might be kind of odd for the Tegu since they are used to basking in bright light. He should get his UVB in the same spot/area. I think RHP's are good for nocturnal snakes but not for diurnal lizards.


----------



## herper9 (Sep 22, 2009)

I do have a 10.0 reptisun right next to it. Will that work for a bright light? It lights up the room at night when it's on. I was planning on getting him closer to the light anyways. My cage is a 6x3x2.


----------

